# Is Kashmir saffron on its way out?



## JustJoel (Feb 14, 2019)

I found this very interesting, if somewhat long, article about Kashmir saffron. it’s in danger. I hope I’ll be able to sample some before it disappears! Also hoping I’ll be able to _afford_ some before it disappears!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2019)

I read that yesterday. They need to do some serious educating of the farmers if they're going to save it. On the bright side, Iran supplies 80 percent of the world's saffron, so some version should be available.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2019)

By the time it arrives in your kitchen, any variations in flavor between saffron grown in different places will be totally lost, IMO.  Grades matter more.

Its grown all over the world


----------



## Termy (Aug 10, 2021)

I looked up *Kashmir. *North of India. There is a potential for trouble, not that likely but quite possible. 

T


----------



## summer57 (Aug 11, 2021)

There's already been a lot of trouble in the area. That's the border where India and China have been having military disputes. Soldiers have died.  
I remember when there were troubles in Syria - Aleppo pepper was unavailable for quite a while.  It's a trivial thing in the big picture, but it's a side effect.


----------

